# Rain jacket/pants for archery deer/elk hunting?



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I got caught in the storm this weekend at about 9500 and it became evident very quickly that it is time for some new raingear. The stuff I have (Browning) is not that old and was fairly expensive when I bought it. In the past I have carried waterproof shell and a pair of waterproof pants that I can throw on over my regular camo. I am looking for something fairly lightweight and quiet that I can throw in my pack and always have with me. Any suggestions on a replacement set would be appreciated.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

They are on the pricey side, but Sitka's rain gear is hard to beat. I think the jacket only weighs about 18 ounces, and the pants are a bit lighter. Hopefully it'll be the last rain gear I will ever need. I get a discount on stuff, so that is the ONLY way that I could afford to get them.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out sportsmans guide for some good deals on camo and rainwear
here are a few links

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=415867

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=331734

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=140667


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya know, I used to carry a Gore-tex shell and pants in my pack but they were bulky and took up to much room. 

Then I found Frog Togs.  8) 

They are the shizzel for light weight water proof breathable rain gear. I got my set on E bay for around 50 clams. The whole set folds up into a tight little ball and weighs less than 12 oz. Very good stuff! And they come in cammo too.

I had the chance to use them on an elk hunt in Montana two tears ago and they kept me bone dry in an absolute downpour. AP was with me on that hunt and had no rain gear. I think his liver got wet...


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am sure the sitka raingear is good stuff but I don't think I could ever justify $600 for raingear. At least not while I am living in Utah. 

So miltary gear or Frogg Toggs......what are the Frogg Togg's like when it comes to noise?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 for the Frog toggs. They are very quiet compared to goretex etc.


----------

